
30 sec Win 8 ad shows about 10 secs of product - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/10/15/windows_8_tv_ads/
======
Cbasedlifeform
Hard to get a sense of anything here. For the younger generation I guess.

